# Wattle Cyst + pus



## tradershez (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello, 
In update to my earlier post. Somehow the kid with the cyst/lump at the base of his wattle, must have scratched and opened the lump. I saw him today and queezed the lump a little and a whole LOT of ooze came out. Thick and sticky = greeny tinge of yellow colour. Is this what one would expect the ooze to look like from a wattle cyst?
Thanks
Sherid


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

a cyst should be clear fluid - was there any smell to it?


----------



## tradershez (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks - the fuid was not clear - greeny yellow. We did not get our noses that close to it to smell really, and we didn't notice anything. Could it have been an infection inside a lump? Thanks Sherid


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

an infection would have a smell to it .... you say this was on the end of a wattle and you had spoke of it before - do you have a link to that thread and do you have any pics?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=17120&start=0

If the cyst was opened up by either a needle or from being scratched at, it could be a type of infection, especially if the area wasn't cleaned before tapping.

Some wattle cysts can become the size of a grape, most will resorb on their own though there are some that will grow and burst, what needs to be done now since the area is open, it needs to be flushed out with either a betadine or a tamed iodine, it can also be packed with a triple antibiotic salve so it heals from the inside out, if it's allowed to scab over, it will fill again with infection. This could take a week or more to heal on the inside, keep the opening moist and wrap his neck with gauze while it is fresh to avoid contamination of the hole.


----------



## tradershez (Oct 27, 2009)

To add - this little boy is only 5 weeks old and is the creme of the crop so to speak, the fittest, the biggest and strongest etc (he is the bully of the triplets). He is not sickly and this is the only lump on his body and also only one in the herd to have this lump. The icky stuff that came out was kind of runny, not super thick. Thanks


----------



## tradershez (Oct 27, 2009)

The lump was at the base of the wattle - where the wattle meets the neck, not the tip of the wattle.

It may have had a smell just not strong enough that we noticed it - the triplets are out in the open air.


----------



## tradershez (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to add again - we live in Rarotonga & I am pretty sure they have no contagious diseases among the livestock on this island according to the Ministry of Agriculture. Also we live in the back area, away from other people and the goats are isolated. I am trying to rule out CL. As how could he even have picked up something like that?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be way to early for CL  so not thinking that at all - gestation on CL is 45 days minimum and I highly doubt he would have caught it the day he was born 

As liz stated - more than likely it is an infection and must be cleaned out well on a daily basis. I had one doe that had one - but it was always a clear fluid. I would worry about staph so if it doesn't heal or keeps filling with anything other than clear fluid, I would send some of the liquid into the lab to have it tested


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally agree with you Allison, there are alot of different types of bacteria that can cause an infection...Staph is one type, I learned this not long ago.

tradershez, I do think it would be best if the little guy was treated with an antibiotic, I hope there is a way you can get it from a vet where you are if it's not available readily to you.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Good info Liz and Allison. I'm always impressed with the first hand knowledge we get here. Good luck with your goat Tradershez, I've had to do several pig cysts and its no fun!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks bleatinghearts - I try when I can


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Bleatinghearts


----------



## tradershez (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks again for all your help!!! I will get the vets to come check him out. It was popped yesterday but still had some infection in their today. Some pus still came out 
Thank you!!
Sherid


----------

